# Uber Tiny Plant ID



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Ever since I returned to the midwest, I've been thinking about this little plant that I could never find anywhere else other than Jamaican Gardens in Libertyville, IL. So I went and lo and behold, they had just 1 pot!! 

When I lived here before, I had killed this plant a few times and finally gave up. When grown properly, it forms a nice beautiful mat, not unlike a mossy look. The problem is, I don't know what the heck it is. They call it "Baby's Tears" there but its not the typical Helxine or even HC. It looks like some sort of Pilea but I've yet to see the flowers. The stems are very tender and the foliage is super thin and sorta brittle. Its VERY picky about water.

I plan to try it as multiple small cuttings/pieces in a 30 cube I'm working on. I'm hoping it establishes and spreads.

Anyone have any idea what it is??


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I got something that looked just like that and they labeled it as babys tears. Unfortunatly they kept it outside on the ground....I ended up with a slug infestation. I just tore down that tank and tossed all the plants in it. Mine may of been the actual babys tears though....looks the same to me but I dont have the eye for that kind of stuff.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

hmmm looks almost exactly like what I had alil bit ago labeled as "angels/babys tears" actually melted in my grow out viv...


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks similar to this.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Mitch said:


> Looks similar to this.


that looks like it grows its foliage alil differently


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Parietaria soleirolii/ Soleirolia corsica???


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

it reminds me of a plant that i've seen for sale around thanksgiving/Halloween.
It has little orange or white fruit all over it. I'm drawing a blank on the name


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

When you say its picky about water, how so? To much or to little? I have seen something very similar to that but cant remember what is was. It does look like a pilea but the leaves look to dark of a green to be red stem pilea.
J


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

bussardnr said:


> it reminds me of a plant that i've seen for sale around thanksgiving/Halloween.
> It has little orange or white fruit all over it. I'm drawing a blank on the name


I know what you're talking about. This isn't that one.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Jason DeSantis said:


> When you say its picky about water, how so? To much or to little? I have seen something very similar to that but cant remember what is was. It does look like a pilea but the leaves look to dark of a green to be red stem pilea.
> J


It's one of those plants that can't have too much or too little. I would say it probably would do better slightly damp than dry though. I think small cuttings is the trick to get this established. Probably placed on a piece of wood or rock that never dries out but that does not get constantly wet. I'm really excited for the challenge.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

boabab95 said:


> Parietaria soleirolii/ Soleirolia corsica???


Ya know... Based on this picture, 

http://www.carolscornwall.com/Plants Lichens and Fungi/Plant-Soleirolia soleirolii02-04-09.jpg


I would say Soleirolia soleirolii is probably right. I didn't see any S corsica photos.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Interesting.... According to the IPNI, this plant is in the Utricaceae family AND it's synonymous with Helxine soleirolii. This has to mean that the one we see as H soleirolii can't be correct bc they are nothing alike. 

IPNI Plant Name Details


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

YAY! I was right! (I think)...Heh.

I see this plant all over the place, 4'' pots to 11'' hanging baskets with stems a foot or two long... I'm surprised it's hard to find down there.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hmmmmm, interesting, it's from the mediterranean:

Wikipedia


> This species is native to the northern Mediterranean region in and around Italy and nearby islands, but it has been introduced and cultivated nearly worldwide as an ornamental and garden plant. It can be grown indoors as a houseplant and used in habitats for amphibians. It prefers shade and moderate moisture.It can even grow submersed in swampy environments. In colder regions the plant dies back during winter, but it returns with lush growth as the temperature increases. It is capable of vegetative reproduction, so once it has become established in an area, the entire plant must be removed, or else it can sprout new growth. It is a common weed in many places. Nurseries grow several varieties, including gold, yellow, and white breeds, but the mossy-green type is most popular with gardeners.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I know this plant and at some point it gets little orange/red like berries at the top of it. See it all the time at the garden center by me. Will check later what they are calling it.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

> I know this plant and at some point it gets little orange/red like berries at the top of it. See it all the time at the garden center by me. Will check later what they are calling it.


I think your thinking of Nertera granadensi AKA Pincushion Plant...but i could be mistaken;


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah. That's different.


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

Correct! I confused the two, but indeed they had the other and it is tagged as Soleirolia soleirolii.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

boabab95 said:


> I think your thinking of Nertera granadensi AKA Pincushion Plant...but i could be mistaken;


According to the wiki its fairly non toxic/semi edible... In most cases where children ingested it only a few had any ill effect, fairly mild and one kid ate 20 berries with no ill effect...If he choked down 20, I wonder if it tastes good? A canidate for edible viv plants? Of course kids eat glue so maybe not  

Nertera granadensis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

